# Radioamatierisms >  Garo viļņu diapazons.

## Ingus Siliņš

Vai kāds ir skenējis frekvences no 600kHz uz leju līdz 1 Hz?
Un ko tur labu var uztvert?
Cik zinu, tur strādā bez parastām AM garo viļņu stacijām meterokoģiskās radiostacijas, telegrāfa un laika signālu raidstacījas...
35 kHz un uz leju var uztvert radionavigācijas un militārās frekvences, kā arī "nature radio" uz 200Hz - 10KHz respektīvi dabiskās izcelsmes radioviļņus... mūzika esot laba, kā daži saka...

----------


## Ivarinjs

Uz leju cik zinu ir 66,6 khz preciizaa laika signaals

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Vai kāds ir skenējis frekvences no 600kHz uz leju līdz 1 Hz?
> Un ko tur labu var uztvert?
> Cik zinu, tur strādā bez parastām AM garo viļņu stacijām meterokoģiskās radiostacijas, telegrāfa un laika signālu raidstacījas...
> 35 kHz un uz leju var uztvert radionavigācijas un militārās frekvences, kā arī "nature radio" uz 200Hz - 10KHz respektīvi dabiskās izcelsmes radioviļņus... mūzika esot laba, kā daži saka...


 Kādi var būt dabīgie radioviļņi? no kā tie rodas? vsp. man ir interesanti kāda mūzika/ skaņas tur varētu būt...
eu bet kā es tos varētu uztvert un paklausīties? ar kādu speciālu radio? kautkas jātaisa?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Es atradu šo te http://www.spaceweather.com/glossary/inspire.html
tāds izklausās tas dabīgais radio?
man gan vairāk liekas pēc kautkādiem traucējumiem nevis mūzikas :P

----------


## dmd

kādu laiku ķēpājos ar frekvencēm zem 22khz. iemesls vienkāršs - ļoti viegli ierakstīt, jo tās kā reizi saskan ar dzirdamības diapazonu. vienkāršākajā gadījumā vada gabals piesprausts skaņas kartei. 

tiesa gan, ja gribās dzirdēt kautko vairāk par 50hz dūkoņu, ir jādodas kautkur džungļos  :: 

jebkurā gadījumā
http://www.vlf.it - dažāda informācija
http://www-pw.physics.uiowa.edu/mcgreevy/ - dažādi ieraksti. daži ir tīri baudāmi.

vēl varētu mēģināt uztvert šūmana rezonances un paātrināt, varbūt tad veidojas kas līdzīgs mūzikai.

----------


## Didzis

Pa tiešo uz skaņukarti frekvences zem 20kHz nevar klausīties. Uz superzemajām frekvencēm darbojas tie paši radiotehnikas likumu, kā uz augstākām frekvencēm. Vispirms skaņaskartes ieejā vajag selektīvu filtru, kurš atfiltrē kaut vai to pašu elektrotīkla 50Hz frekvenci. Tālāk jāņem vērā, ka augstfrekvences signāls tiek modulēts un, lai to dzirdētu, vajag demodulātoru. Droši vien to var izdarīt ar kādu programu. Krieviem bija tāds kuģu radiouztvērējs Volna. Tas tieši bija paredzēts priekš supergaro viļņu uztveršanu. Tā pat, lai kautko uztvertu vajag attiecīgu antenu(tie paši radiotehnikas likumi). Dažus gadus atpakaļ kādā radiožurnālā lasīju par radioamatieru ekspedīciju. Lai nodibinātu sakarus supergarajos viļņos viņi izmantoja vairākus kilometrus garu antenu. Var jau mēģināt izmantot magnētisko antenu, bet gara drāts tomer ir parbaudīta vērtība.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Pa tiešo uz skaņukarti frekvences zem 20kHz nevar klausīties. Uz superzemajām frekvencēm darbojas tie paši radiotehnikas likumu, kā uz augstākām frekvencēm. Vispirms skaņaskartes ieejā vajag selektīvu filtru, kurš atfiltrē kaut vai to pašu elektrotīkla 50Hz frekvenci. Tālāk jāņem vērā, ka augstfrekvences signāls tiek modulēts un, lai to dzirdētu, vajag demodulātoru. Droši vien to var izdarīt ar kādu programu. Krieviem bija tāds kuģu radiouztvērējs Volna. Tas tieši bija paredzēts priekš supergaro viļņu uztveršanu. Tā pat, lai kautko uztvertu vajag attiecīgu antenu(tie paši radiotehnikas likumi). Dažus gadus atpakaļ kādā radiožurnālā lasīju par radioamatieru ekspedīciju. Lai nodibinātu sakarus supergarajos viļņos viņi izmantoja vairākus kilometrus garu antenu. Var jau mēģināt izmantot magnētisko antenu, bet gara drāts tomer ir parbaudīta vērtība.


 Starp citu googlē var atrast shēmas šiem uztvērējiem, kas strādā uz zemajām frekvencēm 0 - 22kHz un dabas radio ierakstus... ir arī NASA online VLF receiver kur var klausīties onlainā "nature radio" no kosmiskās stacijas
google > VLF receiver

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kādu laiku ķēpājos ar frekvencēm zem 22khz. iemesls vienkāršs - ļoti viegli ierakstīt, jo tās kā reizi saskan ar dzirdamības diapazonu. vienkāršākajā gadījumā vada gabals piesprausts skaņas kartei. 
> 
> tiesa gan, ja gribās dzirdēt kautko vairāk par 50hz dūkoņu, ir jādodas kautkur džungļos 
> 
> jebkurā gadījumā
> http://www.vlf.it - dažāda informācija
> http://www-pw.physics.uiowa.edu/mcgreevy/ - dažādi ieraksti. daži ir tīri baudāmi.
> 
> vēl varētu mēģināt uztvert šūmana rezonances un paātrināt, varbūt tad veidojas kas līdzīgs mūzikai.


 Pret 50Hz jālieto dubult T RC sprosta filtrs, kas 50Hz vienkārši izgriež ārā un vairs tos nedzird...

----------


## dmd

eh, ja 50 herci vien būtu problēma... Piemēram Liepājā tramvajs darbojas uz 60hz, 50 hercu harmonikas visās iespējamajās kombinācijās iesniedzas desmitos kilohercu. 
piemēram pat puskilometra attālumā no tuvākajām mājām (pludmalē) ir  redzams 50 hz troksnis, neizmantojot nekādus priekšpastiprinātājus.
tā kā pie sava uzskata par džungļiem es palieku.

edit: starpcitu temats "traucējumi no dimmera" ir labs piemērs tam, ka vlf un zemākus viļņus mierīgi var uztvert ar "neīstā garuma" antenām un galīgi tam neparedzētiem priekšmetiem. piemēram kautkādu krievu staciju var "noķert"  arī ar kompim pievienotu aizkarstangu (kā to izdarīja kāds mans paziņa)

----------


## Didzis

Radioviļņu uztveršanā pats labākais pastiprinātājs ir antena un jo labāku antenu izmantojam jo labāks būs rezultāts. Visādas tur aizkaru štangas par nopietnām antenām gan uzskatīt nevar. Uz garajiem viļniem vai nu vajag garu drāti, vai arī magnētisko antenu. Ar 50Hz un attiecīgi harmoniskajiem traucējumiem ir ļoti grūti cīnīties, jo tie ir lielas jaudas(tiristoru regulātori) un tiem ir vienkārši ideālas raidošās antenas(viss elektrotīkls). Ar traucejumiem var cīnīties tikai izmantojot ļoti selektīvus uztvērējus(skaņas karte diez vai būs tāda).

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> eh, ja 50 herci vien būtu problēma... Piemēram Liepājā tramvajs darbojas uz 60hz, 50 hercu harmonikas visās iespējamajās kombinācijās iesniedzas desmitos kilohercu. 
> piemēram pat puskilometra attālumā no tuvākajām mājām (pludmalē) ir  redzams 50 hz troksnis, neizmantojot nekādus priekšpastiprinātājus.
> tā kā pie sava uzskata par džungļiem es palieku.
> 
> edit: starpcitu temats "traucējumi no dimmera" ir labs piemērs tam, ka vlf un zemākus viļņus mierīgi var uztvert ar "neīstā garuma" antenām un galīgi tam neparedzētiem priekšmetiem. piemēram kautkādu krievu staciju var "noķert"  arī ar kompim pievienotu aizkarstangu (kā to izdarīja kāds mans paziņa)


 Man arī ir lodāmuram dimmers ( paštaisīts ) un radīja traucējumus vidējos viļņos.... ieliku sprosta droseles un kondensatorus... un praktiski netraucē...
sameistaroju šonedēļ es arī VLF uztvērēju, lai varētu klausīties nature radio... pieriktēju filtrus.... bet vienalga traucējumi lien virsū ( augstākās harmonikas no tīkla )... jāpaprovē pa brīvdienām uz lidlauku ko uztvert - tur klaja vieta un līnijas ir tālu...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kādu laiku ķēpājos ar frekvencēm zem 22khz. iemesls vienkāršs - ļoti viegli ierakstīt, jo tās kā reizi saskan ar dzirdamības diapazonu. vienkāršākajā gadījumā vada gabals piesprausts skaņas kartei. 
> 
> tiesa gan, ja gribās dzirdēt kautko vairāk par 50hz dūkoņu, ir jādodas kautkur džungļos 
> 
> jebkurā gadījumā
> http://www.vlf.it - dažāda informācija
> http://www-pw.physics.uiowa.edu/mcgreevy/ - dažādi ieraksti. daži ir tīri baudāmi.
> 
> vēl varētu mēģināt uztvert šūmana rezonances un paātrināt, varbūt tad veidojas kas līdzīgs mūzikai.


 Satriecoši rezultāti: sameisaroju un noregulēju savu ULF - VLF radiouztvērēju strādā apm 300 Hz - 20 kHz un varēja uztvert dabas radioviļņus.... kā arī krievu hiperboliskās radionavigācijas radiosignālus apm uz 12 kHz tie izklausās pēc pīkstieniem - 4 pīkstieni un pauze...
No dabas radioviļņiem uztvēru skaņas, kas ir līdzīgas, ja uz telefona drātīm vai skārda plāksnes ber virsū lēnām smiltis ar saujām... skaņa ir tikšķi, knikšķi ( sferics ) un it kā kāds strinkšķinātu nostieptu drāti...( Tweeks )
Vel uztvēru skaņas, kas ir kaut kas līdzīgs starp putnu balsīm un delfīniem... bet stiepti... un ar nedaudz zemāku frekvenci...( Whistlers )
Un protams bija arī minimāls maiņstrāvas fons... labi uztveršanas apstākļi bija lidlaukā, apm 1 km attālumā no 20kV līnijas... tā pat labi apstākļi uztveršanai bija ugundzēsēju sporta laukumā, apm 100 - 300m attālumā no 20kV līnijas...

----------


## dmd

padalies taču ar informāciju! kāds uztvērējs, antena   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> padalies taču ar informāciju! kāds uztvērējs, antena


 Uztvērējs paštaisīts: antenas garums ~ 1m , pieslēgta pa tiešo pie 2N3819 lauktranzistora aizvara. ( G ) aizvaram pieslēgta 5,1M pratestība izteces ( S ) ķēdē 820 omu pretestība, noteces ( D ) - 3 K pretestība...
tālāk seko 3 pakāpju RC augsto frekveņču filtrs uz apm 500 Hz ( kāpņveida ķēde ) 0,1 MKF un 6,2 K un pēc tam RC dubult T sprosta filtrs  50 Hz frekvencei... pēc tā seko 1 pakāpes RC zemo frekveņču filtrs uz apm 20 KHz... pēc visa tā tikai tad seko tālāk divpakāpju zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs uz TL 072 OP mikrenes un austiņas... uztvērējs barojas no 9 V kronas tāds īsumā ir apraksts....
Nākošnedēļ jāievieto shēma....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> padalies taču ar informāciju! kāds uztvērējs, antena


 googlē arī var atrast shēmas: 
VLF receiver circuit

----------


## dmd

paldies, ar gūglestanti esmu pazīstams  :: 
vienkārši interesēja, kuru no pieejamajām shēmām (tavā gadījumā gan pašizgudrota laikam) izmantoji.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> paldies, ar gūglestanti esmu pazīstams 
> vienkārši interesēja, kuru no pieejamajām shēmām (tavā gadījumā gan pašizgudrota laikam) izmantoji.


 Pamatā jau paša sastādīta, bet izmantoju idejas un risinājumus no googles...

----------


## Didzis

A kas notiek, kad atņem antenu? Vai nepaliek tie paši trokšņi? Man vienkārši neticā, ka ar 1m garu antenu ir kautko iespējams uztvert. Rāčiņā uz garajiem viļņiem ar tik īsu antenu neko prātīgu neuztversi, bet tur raidītāji strādā ar 500kW jaudām. Var jau būt, ka es vairs nekā nesaprotu antenu lietās.

----------


## marisviens

Domaaju, ka uz shiim frekvenceem vajag iipshi shauru joslu. Tam vareetu dereet sinhronais detektors un peec taa kaa mazaakais 5taas pakaapes filtri.

----------


## dmd

maz ticams, ka "alfas" (pīkstieni) varētu rasties kā lokāli trokšņi. uz sitienu nevarēju atratst jaudas ar kādām operē šie raidītāji, bet tā kā tos izmanto militāristi komunikācijai ar zemūdenēm, tad domājams, ka tās ir pamatīgas.

par joslas platumu. Ingusa mērķis laikam ir dabīgo avotu klausīšanās un tie kā reizi aizņem ļoti platu joslu. lai ar ļoti šauro joslu uztvertu tās pašas alfas, būtu nepieciešami vismaz 3 uztvērēji. drīzāk jau vajag grābt "visu, cik var" un pēctam dalīt un pētīt tālāk (ar spektra analizatoru, piemēram)

----------


## konis22

Es te tā lasu un man ienāca galvā dom!!!!kapēc gan piemēram neizmantot heterodiin uztvērēju un konvertēt frekvenci uz augšu!!!!/Piemēram ir jaunajos radi žurnālos shēmas kur ir kvarca filtri ar caurlaidību tikai ap 500 vai 700 hz tipa uztaisa tos filtrus no 8.862 mhz kavarciem no pal blokiem!!!!Vajag tikai stabilus ģeneratorus ko pieslēgt mikserim!!!!Domāju ja to pašu trīspunktnieku ieliktu termokārbā un pieliktu pāris tikonīta kondensatorus tad sanāktu tīri smuks un stabils generators.vismaz domāju!!!!!!A iejas kontūru domāju ferīta antenu un moš kādi pārdesmit metrus vada!!!!To visu uz lidlauku un testēt!!!!Ko sakat!!!??????

----------


## Didzis

konis22 Tev ir pilnīga taisnība. Vēl labāk paņemt īsviļņu amatieru uztvērēju un signālu no konvertora padot uz to. Uztvērējā joslas platums būs regulejams. Ir cita problēma- ne visiem pagultē stāv teiksim krievu P250 uztvērējs. Tad nu cilvēki cīnās ar to kas ir un ir plika skaņukarte. Vispār es silti ieteiktu iegādāties kādu uztvērēju. Nevajag jau uzreiz transīveri par 1000Ls. Pilnīgi pietiek ar kādu krievu armijas uztvērēju par 5-25Ls.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> A kas notiek, kad atņem antenu? Vai nepaliek tie paši trokšņi? Man vienkārši neticā, ka ar 1m garu antenu ir kautko iespējams uztvert. Rāčiņā uz garajiem viļņiem ar tik īsu antenu neko prātīgu neuztversi, bet tur raidītāji strādā ar 500kW jaudām. Var jau būt, ka es vairs nekā nesaprotu antenu lietās.


 Ja atņem antenu, tad praktiski nevar neko uztvert.... šim uztvērējam antena darbojas pēc cita principa, nekā ierastās pusviļņa garuma antenas... ja lietotu pusviļņa garuma antenu, tā būtu vismaz 45 - 90 km gara....
šim uztvērējam tiek lietota elektrostatiskās indukcijas antena... respektīvi elektromagnētiskā lauka elektriskais lauks inducē antenā spriegumu.... kuru pastiprina lauktranzistors... antenai jāatrodas klajā vietā... jo koki un ēkas ekranē un vājina elektrisko lauku...
būtībā antena ir vecās labās "slotiņas" antenas modernizēts variants...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> maz ticams, ka "alfas" (pīkstieni) varētu rasties kā lokāli trokšņi. uz sitienu nevarēju atratst jaudas ar kādām operē šie raidītāji, bet tā kā tos izmanto militāristi komunikācijai ar zemūdenēm, tad domājams, ka tās ir pamatīgas.
> 
> par joslas platumu. Ingusa mērķis laikam ir dabīgo avotu klausīšanās un tie kā reizi aizņem ļoti platu joslu. lai ar ļoti šauro joslu uztvertu tās pašas alfas, būtu nepieciešami vismaz 3 uztvērēji. drīzāk jau vajag grābt "visu, cik var" un pēctam dalīt un pētīt tālāk (ar spektra analizatoru, piemēram)


 Manam uztvērējam joslas platums ir no ~ 300 Hz - 16 kHz respektīvi dzirdamās frekvences... var atslēgt augsto frekveņču filtru... tad būs no ~ 55 Hz uz augšu...
te raidītāju saraksts:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_low_frequency
un jauda ( lielākā ir 2 MW )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Es te tā lasu un man ienāca galvā dom!!!!kapēc gan piemēram neizmantot heterodiin uztvērēju un konvertēt frekvenci uz augšu!!!!/Piemēram ir jaunajos radi žurnālos shēmas kur ir kvarca filtri ar caurlaidību tikai ap 500 vai 700 hz tipa uztaisa tos filtrus no 8.862 mhz kavarciem no pal blokiem!!!!Vajag tikai stabilus ģeneratorus ko pieslēgt mikserim!!!!Domāju ja to pašu trīspunktnieku ieliktu termokārbā un pieliktu pāris tikonīta kondensatorus tad sanāktu tīri smuks un stabils generators.vismaz domāju!!!!!!A iejas kontūru domāju ferīta antenu un moš kādi pārdesmit metrus vada!!!!To visu uz lidlauku un testēt!!!!Ko sakat!!!??????


 tā arī dara: googlē pat ir shēma
resistance tuning VLF - LF receiver

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Te būs manis būvētā VLF radio shēma:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... ceiver.jpg
shii ( galiigaa versija ) un divas ieprieksejaas raada manas domas attiistiibu VLF uztvereeju sheemu atistibaa...
rekomendējams montēt to metāla korpusā, bet der arī plastmass korpuss ( kā man ) E1 ir metālisks sensors, lai varētu sazemēt uztvērēju ( pieliek pirkstu ), ja ir plastmass korpusā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Līdz ar pavasara iestāšanos, arī VLF diapazonā vērojamas izmaiņas... ir dzirdamas pavisam interesantas skaņas, ko nēesmu līdz šim dzirdējis, un tas bija dienā.... skaņas kas tieši atgādina delfīnus...

----------


## dmd

ierakstus nekādīgi nevar noorganizēt?

*dmd labprāt uzmestu ausi*

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ierakstus nekādīgi nevar noorganizēt?
> 
> *dmd labprāt uzmestu ausi*


 Vispār laba ideja, mēģināšu ko ierakstīt MP3 plejerī no austiņas caur mikrofonu...., citādi nevar, bet tas būs ne ātrāk kā pēc 9 apriļa... ja nevarēs kopējos failos salikt, tad uz tavu e pastu nosūtīšu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ierakstus nekādīgi nevar noorganizēt?
> 
> *dmd labprāt uzmestu ausi*


 Pagaidaam nekas ar ierakstiem nesanaaca... bet tuvaakaa laikaa pacentiishos... viens ieraksts klusi sanaaca... bet tad suns saaka veekskjeet fonaa.... rakstiju no austinjas mikrofonaa MP3 plejerim....
Uzbuuveeju ari miniaturu FM raidiitaaju, kas slikti straada, jaacenshas to sabruuveet taa, lai var veikt ierakstus caur FM radio

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

[quote="dmd"]eh, ja 50 herci vien būtu problēma... Piemēram Liepājā tramvajs darbojas uz 60hz, 50 hercu harmonikas visās iespējamajās kombinācijās iesniedzas desmitos kilohercu. 
piemēram pat puskilometra attālumā no tuvākajām mājām (pludmalē) ir  redzams 50 hz troksnis, neizmantojot nekādus priekšpastiprinātājus.
tā kā pie sava uzskata par džungļiem es palieku.

shodien iemeeginaaju savu VLF uztveereeju Riigaa, pie vanshu tilta, iepretii saules akmenim, Daugavas krastaa, kjiipsalaa... uztvert vareeja, bet trauceejumi bija arii vareeja dzirdeet kaa trolejbuss brauc... riiga ir un paliek trauceejumu metropole un pereeklis... jaapaprovee buus spilves lidlaukaa un bolderaajaa pie juuras, tur rezultaatiem jaabuut labaakiem...
shodien riigaa vareeja uztvert whistlers & sferics, vakar bija tweeks & sferics, aizvakar tikai sferics laikam saak palielinaaties atmosfeeras elektromgneetiskaa aktivitaate... savkaart pirmdien pie juuras bolderaajas dabas parkaa, uztvershanas apstaaklji bija ideaali, vel labaaki nekaa man laukos... nekaadu trauceejumu un ac foona...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Te buus parastais AM radio uz garajiem vilnjiem, antena raamja , diam. apm 2m un 8 vijumi
( bez audiopastiprinātāja parādīts )
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... ceiver.jpg
un te izskats...
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-0663.jpg
( iepriekšējās bildes ir šī uztvērēja evulūcijas stadijas  ::  )
Te tas pats, bet galīgajā versijā:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... F-rec-.jpg
Lietojot pazemes rāmja antenu, LW radiostacijas skan gluži kā uz FM radio - tīra skaņa... pats nobrīnījos, jo garie viļņi man agrāk asociējās ar čarkstošu un pļerkstošu vefiņu....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

7. augustaa no riita vareeja dzirdet ziemeljblaazmas kori VLF diapazonaa... parasti chivinaaja "putni" un pa retam kaada varde...  ::  zeel ka nebiija ar ko ierakstiit datoraa ( ierakstes antena paartaisiita... un neiit  ::  )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kādu laiku ķēpājos ar frekvencēm zem 22khz. iemesls vienkāršs - ļoti viegli ierakstīt, jo tās kā reizi saskan ar dzirdamības diapazonu. vienkāršākajā gadījumā vada gabals piesprausts skaņas kartei. 
> 
> tiesa gan, ja gribās dzirdēt kautko vairāk par 50hz dūkoņu, ir jādodas kautkur džungļos 
> 
> jebkurā gadījumā
> http://www.vlf.it - dažāda informācija
> http://www-pw.physics.uiowa.edu/mcgreevy/ - dažādi ieraksti. daži ir tīri baudāmi.
> 
> vēl varētu mēģināt uztvert šūmana rezonances un paātrināt, varbūt tad veidojas kas līdzīgs mūzikai.


 Iespējams, ka šo nedēļas nogali man izdevās uztvert šūmaņa rezonanses... tāda kā rūkoņa... bet īsti pārliecināts vel nēesmu, jo traucēja arī 50 Hz ar augstķām harmonikām... ( biju diezgan patāli no līnijām )... gan eksperimenti Rīgā rādīs savu...

----------


## ezis666

Rīgā esmu es ar savu AF generatoru un peldošu frekvenci   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kas raida uz 350 khz ? Varbuut kaadam ir info... ( es pieliku frekvences meeriitaaju garo vilnju uztvereejam un tagad var noteikt erti raidstacijas frekvenci )... uz 350 kHz raida morzes kodu ( moduleets )

----------


## ansius

http://dwarmstr.blogspot.com/2006/09/lo ... acons.html

----------

